

Project Meshnet - lucaspiller
https://wiki.projectmeshnet.org/Getting_started

======
josephagoss
I had an idea but lack the understanding and skills to verify if its useful or
not.

Could you set up the Hyperboria layer with a built in crypto coin payments
system, so people that need to leach of the Hyperboria layer can pay some
small amount of Bitcoin or Litecoin and this fee is distributed to the nodes
that are carrying the traffic.

This might give an incentive that would get more people to sacrifice their
power/electricity/bandwidth to become a node if they received a small donation
in return.

~~~
yor
> Could you set up the Hyperboria layer with a built in crypto coin payments
> system, so people that need to leach of the Hyperboria layer can pay some
> small amount of Bitcoin or Litecoin and this fee is distributed to the nodes
> that are carrying the traffic.

Hocnet resembles that:

* [http://www.reddit.com/r/Hocnet](http://www.reddit.com/r/Hocnet)

* [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1osU8vnuOW1eV3hdYMxg8hDh7...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1osU8vnuOW1eV3hdYMxg8hDh7E6kZLvf05uKvgYAE6SU/edit)

~~~
danry25
Hocnet is pretty dead curretly, but the main developer of cjdns plans to
implement the Hocnet idea using OpenTransactions.

------
knowaveragejoe
Another interesting group, these guys seem to be doing more on the hardware
side of things and have some infrastructure and organization set up:

[http://thefnf.org](http://thefnf.org)

~~~
cypherpunks01
Yep. Stallman, Gordon Cook and other interesting names are on their advisory
board. They have equipment running in KC and Austin, I believe.

~~~
calgoo
Yes, and apart from the fnf (I meet Isaac and Gordon a few weeks ago here in
Spain), there is also the guifi.net project that is operating mainly in Spain.
We currently have more then 22000 active nodes. The Model is the same: A
parallel network with services, but also with exit nodes to the internet.

The project is currently working with the bmx6 project to create a new
firmware called qmp which can be installed on any device that supports
openwrt. The great thing about this mesh software is that it automatic. Once
the antenna detects any other device, it will configure the connections etc
automatically. It also auto detects any internet connection and announces it
to the mesh. The system natively uses IPv6 for the mesh with IPv4 tunnels on
top.

Here are the links with more information:

www.guifi.net/en

www.qmp.cat

bmx6.net

Regards.

------
junto
You should take a look at the Meshbox.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MeshBox](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MeshBox)
[http://locustworld.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&...](http://locustworld.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=6&page=1)

~~~
danry25
[https://fund.meshwith.me](https://fund.meshwith.me) is pretty similar.

------
Crabtreecakes
These guys are also on a similar path, and would probably love to collaborate!

[http://project-byzantium.org/](http://project-byzantium.org/)

Recently, they have been working with Rasp-Pi repeaters, and TCP/IP over
amateur radio.

Great stuff, hope to see more soon!

------
projectmeshnet
Thanks for sharing!

We have made a lot of progress recently and have seen a surge of new users.

------
flotemaha
joined just a couple days back, I'm impressed: IRC, Jabber, Social Network and
a bunch of cool sites. Not perfect, but very usable!

